# temporary home needed for 2 weeks x3 boy cats Neutered and vacinated Milton Keynes



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi can anyone help?
I live in Milton Keynes and am being made homeless. I have 3x male cats that are our baby's so I really don't want to part with them.

Is there anyone that could offer a temporary home for our 3 furbabys from the 31st of this month?
I would hope they would only need looking after for a week or 2 but could be longer?

They are
Lewie who is a pure white 14 year old. He is has an amazing temperament, he is very loving always tries to sit on your lap.

Arnie who is a tabby 8 years old. He is more for the children than the adults loves fuss when he comes to you.

Loki who Is grey and white and 3 years old. He has such a personality he is like one of our kids again very loveing.

ALL 3 ARE NEUTERED AND VACINATED.

Please contact nickie [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

For such a short period of time the best thing to do is find a good cattery. If your cats get on well all 3 can share a pen.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> For such a short period of time the best thing to do is find a good cattery. If your cats get on well all 3 can share a pen.


Hi.
I have been looking but the only one that has any space can only house them for 1 week. I will put them in the cattery if i dont get amy other offers. 
Unfortunately I'm thinking it's going to be for alot longer as we are going to be homeless and there are no property's.

What would be the normal time span someone could temporary accommodate them for? Donyoi know? 
Thanks


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you tried Avey Lane cattery? It's a big place and he has some large pens for multiple cats. 
Are you looking for private rental properties? Are you actually being evicted from your current home?


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Have you tried Avey Lane cattery? It's a big place and he has some large pens for multiple cats.
> Are you looking for private rental properties? Are you actually being evicted from your current home?


I've tried so many catterys unfortunately they are all full. 
I was advised to ask on sites like this. I'm desperate we are homeless in 7 days and I really don't want to lose my fur baby's. They are part of the family. I'm happy to pay for the boarding there just isn't the placements


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Angel2578

If I were you I would try some catteries outside Milton Keynes, e.g. over the border in Bedfordshire, as they may be less booked up. Though with it being the holiday season there is pressure on all boarding facilities atm.

Here are a few that are worth trying, if you have not yet tried them :

http://www.thecathotel.co.uk/index.php

http://www.longcroftcathotel.co.uk/hotel/cattery-cat-hotel-luton-bedfordshire/

http://www.anastasias-cat-hotel.co.uk/

https://www.thecatswhiskers.net/

http://www.waysidekennelsandcattery.co.uk/

http://www.narlyoakboardingcattery.co.uk/

http://www.willowcottagecattery.net/

http://www.cottageboardingcattery.co.uk/

http://tillys-boarding-cattery.co.uk/

http://www.miletree.com/

http://www.kingswoodfarm.co.uk/

http://www.coniferkennels.co.uk/

https://www.tigi-tabu-cattery.co.uk/

http://www.etonburycattery.co.uk/

I cannot give personal recommendations for all the above catteries, so you would need to visit and assess them yourself. if they have space for your 3 cats.

I do hope you find somewhere, It would be terrible to have to give your cats up for rehoming. Good luck.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @Angel2578
> 
> If I were you I would try some catteries outside Milton Keynes, e.g. over the border in Bedfordshire, as they may be less booked up. Though with it being the holiday season there is pressure on all boarding facilities atm.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will try them all tomorrow.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I can thoroughly recommend Miletree Catotel - we take our cats there, and have done so for 30+ years. I've never seen an unhappy cat there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I am available but I am in St.Albans and I don't drive and I am able to only take one in as I already have a cat, unfortunately. Good luck


Hello is this saminah? If so I just emailed you.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Reets said:


> I can thoroughly recommend Miletree Catotel - we take our cats there, and have done so for 30+ years. I've never seen an unhappy cat there.


Thank you I will call them now. I don't know wether I have tried them yet or not as I've tried so many. But I will call them anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

i hope all goes well


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you tried Rekala in Hanslope? Or Hunters lodge out past Salcey Forest. 

There is also Dick Whittington cattery but I cant remember exactly where it is


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

claire8234 said:


> Have you tried Rekala in Hanslope? Or Hunters lodge out past Salcey Forest.
> 
> There is also Dick Whittington cattery but I cant remember exactly where it is


Thanks I will try then also. 
Trust me to need help in the holidays


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

If you are still in need I would suggest contacting Bev at Stray Cat Rescue - she may be able to advise - she is very helpful. http://www.straycatrescue.org.uk/


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Reets said:


> If you are still in need I would suggest contacting Bev at Stray Cat Rescue - she may be able to advise - she is very helpful. http://www.straycatrescue.org.uk/


Thanks ill try her now.


----------

